# Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08



## Chrissi9776 (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo an Forenmitglieder,

vorweg ich hab die Suche schon ausgiebig genutzt.

Nun zu meiner Frage bzw. zu meinen Fragen:

Wir haben gestern drei Plätze für eine Mehrtagestour auf der MS Seho gebucht für Anfang April. Wer von euch hat solche schon mitgemacht und hat Tipps für uns was wir außer einer anständigen Angelausrüstung noch brauchen (evt. Schlafsack etc. ist gemeint)?

Ich selbst bin absoluter Anfänger und bin auch für Ratschläge bezüglich der Rute, Rolle, Schnur usw. dankbar da ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin ob sich entsprechendes in meinem Fundus befindet und hab so noch ausreichend Zeit das eine oder andere zu beschaffen.

Ich freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten und hoffe die erfragten Informationen nicht überlesen zu haben trotz Nutzung der Suche.

Über aktuelle Erfahrungsberichte auf dem Schiff freue ich mich selbstverständlich auch.

Viele Grüße 
Christian


----------



## Carptigers (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Ruf doch Mirko mal an, der wird dir das schon sagen !!!!


----------



## Bubu63 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Also das Dir bisher niemand Deine Frage so richtig beantwortet hat, ist schon komisch.
Ich versuchs mal.

Ich war bereits ein paar mal auf der SEHO und habe zuletzt im Oktober 2008 eine
3-Tagesfahrt mitgemacht. Die SEHO ist von Schiff und Mannschaft immer top, die Fänge
richten sich natürlich danach ob Mirko Fisch findet, suchen tut er ihn jedenfalls wie kein Zweiter. Ich war eigentlich immer zufrieden.

Als Ausrüstung brauchst Du alles zwischen leichten und mittelschweren Zeug. Ich habe
zwischen 30gr. und 250gr. Pilkern schon alles auf der SEHO gefischt. Habe dann immer
eine leichte Pilkrute und eine schwerere, halt bis 250gr. Wurfgewicht mit, damit kommst Du auf alle Fälle hin.
Entsprechende Pilker solltest Du dabei haben, erst kaufen in Heiligenhafen ist teuer !
Schlafsack ist Pflicht. Außerdem benötigt man einen Satz Regenkleidung, denn wenn man
ersteinmal naß ist, macht das angeln nur noch halbsoviel Spaß. Im April kann es auch noch ganz schön kalt sein, also auch warme Sachen nicht vergesssen. Das Essen ist gut und reichlich, Getränke sind auf dem Schiff vorhanden, da braucht man eigentlich nichts !

Tja, so ausgerüstet kann eigentlich nix schief gehen. Ich wünsch viel Spaß auf der SEHO !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Chrissi9776 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Hallo Bubu63,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, diese Informationen helfen mir wirklich schon einen ganzen Schritt weiter.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Yupii (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bleibt Mirko über Nacht draussen. Dann kann es auf Plattfischjagd gehen. Als Wattis morgens vor der Abfahrt kaufen.


----------



## Chrissi9776 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

@yupii

merci, werden uns wohl bei Baltic mit denen eindecken.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## beschu (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

mein tipp am rande:schau steuermann(oder schon kapitän)Martin auf die hände.der kerl kann angeln wie kein anderer!!!#tgruss beschu


----------



## Chrissi9776 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Hallo,

na dann hoffe ich mal das ich Gelegenheit habe bei Ihm ein wenig zu spicken.

Was mich generell noch interessieren würde: Wie viele Ruten habt Ihr bei so einer Fahrt dabei?
Ich dachte eigentlich an eine die ich mir noch zulegen muss hab sonst nur eine Brandungsrute und eine um am Main zu Angeln das wird wohl beides nicht gerade geeignet sein.

Hat hier der ein oder andere eventuell einen Tipp für mich für eine passende brauchbare Kombination (Rute, Rolle & Schnur) die nicht gleich ein Vermögen kostet aber dennoch brauchbar ist? gerne auch per PN bevor hier dem ein oder anderen unerlaubte Werbung nachgesagt wird.
Das Angebot ist leider für einen Laien schon wirklich verwirrend und ich werde nicht ganz schlau aus der Fülle der Angebote (hab mal bei ebay geschaut aber was da wirklich sinnvoll und brauchbar ist kann ich nicht wirklich erkennen).

Ansonsten sage ich schon mal Danke für Eure Informationen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Chrissi9776 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Hallo Falk,

 ich habe mir eine entsprechende Rute zugelegt Wurfgewicht: 40-190 gr. Länge 3 Meter

Ich glaube damit einen recht großen Bereich der in Frage kommenden Pilk Gewichte abzudecken. ( Sagt mir bitte falls ich mich täusche).

Eine neue Rolle hab ich ebenfalls geordert, jedoch alles im Low-Budget Bereich, muss ja erst mal sehen ob mir das ganze wirklich so viel Spaß macht wie ich mir vorstelle.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*



Bubu63 schrieb:


> Also das Dir bisher niemand Deine Frage so richtig beantwortet hat, ist schon komisch.
> Ich versuchs mal.
> 
> Ich war bereits ein paar mal auf der SEHO und habe zuletzt im Oktober 2008 eine
> ...


 
das glaub ich dir irgendwie nicht 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Freelander (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*



Boot angler schrieb:


> das glaub ich dir irgendwie nicht
> 
> grüße
> 
> mirco


 

Na wenn er das doch geschafft hat,dann soll er mir doch bitte die Lottozahlen vom nächsten Samstag per PN zukommen lassen.:q:g#v


----------



## Yupii (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*



Chrissi9776 schrieb:


> Hallo Falk,
> 
> ich habe mir eine entsprechende Rute zugelegt Wurfgewicht: 40-190 gr. Länge 3 Meter
> 
> ...



Damit biste für den Anfang gut gerüstet. Ich hatte damals bei meiner ersten SEHO-Tour auch eine Angelrute mit etwa den gleichen Wurfgewichten dabei, Pilker von 80-120 gr und einige bis 200 gr. Diese wurden ab und zu auch bei der Abdrift benötigt, um die Jigs unten zu halten. Die Rolle war auch aus dem Low Cost Bereich, gefüllt mit 35 er Mono. Das hat für den Anfang gereicht. Dazu noch eine Rute bis 80 gr. Wurfgewicht fürs Plattfischangeln am Abend.
Heute sieht es natürlich bei diesen 3-Tagestouren anders mit dem Equiquement bei mir aus.


----------



## Bubu63 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Ähem........, ich war natürlich im Oktober 2007 auf der SEHO. Bericht war übrigens im Dezembermagazin nachzulesen. Vielleicht war da ja der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens, denn 2008 ( ausgerechnet ! ) wirds für mich wahrscheinlich nichts mir der SEHO werden.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Chrissi9776 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*



Yupii schrieb:


> Damit biste für den Anfang gut gerüstet. Ich hatte damals bei meiner ersten SEHO-Tour auch eine Angelrute mit etwa den gleichen Wurfgewichten dabei, Pilker von 80-120 gr und einige bis 200 gr. Diese wurden ab und zu auch bei der Abdrift benötigt, um die Jigs unten zu halten. Die Rolle war auch aus dem Low Cost Bereich, gefüllt mit 35 er Mono. Das hat für den Anfang gereicht. Dazu noch eine Rute bis 80 gr. Wurfgewicht fürs Plattfischangeln am Abend.
> Heute sieht es natürlich bei diesen 3-Tagestouren anders mit dem Equiquement bei mir aus.



Hallo Yupii,

eine Rute fürs plattfischangeln werde ich mir auslein bzw. ich schaue mal was die alte Teleskoprute meines Vaters noch taugt mit der war er früher (Anfang der 80´er)  zum Hochseeangeln ich denke die sollte dafür reichen, falls nicht informiert mich bitte.
was die Schnur für die neue Rolle betrifft so dachte ich an eine 17er 0der 20er Fireline.
Das dein heutiges Equipment ein wenig anders ausschaut kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen |supergri.

btw knüpft Ihr eure Pilkvorfächer selbst oder kauft Ihr die fertig?

Wollte mir von diesen hier so 10 Stück kaufen, in der Hoffnung lebend das dies ausreicht.

Als Rute habe ich mir die hier gekauft und die Rolle ist die hier.

An Pilkern wollte ich mir so gesamt auch 10 bis 15 Stück einpacken, in den Gewichtsklassen 80-120 Gramm.
Aufgrund deiner Infos werde ich wohl auch noch ein zwei schwerere kaufen.

Falls ich mich bei den benötigten Mengen verschätzt habe wäre ich für Infos dankbar, nicht das ich am zweiten Tag ohne Material da stehe

was mir noch gerade einfällt wo kann ich unseren Boliden am besten parken während wir auf See sind? Hat da vielleicht auch jemand nen Tipp?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Yupii (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

erst mal fährste an die SEHO ran, entlädst Dein Gerödel:q und dann stellst Du Das Auto am besten auf dem großen Parkplatz auf der Binnenseeseite (kostenlos) ab.


----------



## redOlly96 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

#hMoin,
auch ich ein blutiger Anfänger #c mache meine erste Kutterfahrt, natürlich gleiche Zeit und gleicher Ort 
Eure Antworten haben auch mir sehr geholfen, nur noch eine Frage dazu
Wie bekomme ich die Unmengen an gefangenen Fisch unverdorben nach Hause?


----------



## iceman (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Kühlbox und Gefrierbeutel. 
Die Beutel füllst Du an Bord mit Wasser und frierst sie ein. Mirko hat mehrere Gefriermöglichkeiten an Bord.


----------



## Chrissi9776 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

@redOlly96

Na dann bin ich ja wenigstens nicht der einzige Anfänger an Bord, puh Glück gehabt :q

Wann reist Ihr denn an Dienstag Abend oder erst Mittwoch?

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## redOlly96 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Hallo Chrissi,
ich fahre am Dienstag gegen 15:00 Uhr in Hannover los, roter Zafira H-SY 9696 vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auf der Bahn.
MfG
Olly


----------



## Chrissi9776 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

na das ist gut möglich, wir düsen hier in Offenbach so gegen 10 halb 11 ab da ist 15 Uhr Hannover gut möglich.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## Chrissi9776 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

So mal hochschubbse, ist noch jemand aus dem Board mit auf der SEHO nächste Woche?


----------



## sir_knut (3. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Moin zusammen,

wir werden mit 6 Mann bei der Tour aufschlagen, davon sind 3 Anfänger 

Find ich ja witzig, dass noch andere vom Board bei der Toru dabei sind.

Wir sehen uns an Board 

Gruss

Knut


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*



iceman schrieb:


> Kühlbox und Gefrierbeutel.
> Die Beutel füllst Du an Bord mit Wasser und frierst sie ein. Mirko hat mehrere Gefriermöglichkeiten an Bord.



Vorher einfrieren und gefroren mitbringen wäre sinnvoller, solltet Ihr tatsächlich gut fangen,sollte die Kühlkapazität nicht für Wasser verschwendet werden.
Als Behälter eignen sich auch besonders gut Tetra-Paks mit Schraubverschluß - gut ausspülen,nicht ganz voll Wasser füllen,einfrieren und danach den Deckel draufschrauben.

Uli


----------



## Chrissi9776 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Na dann falle ich wenigstens nicht ganz so auf als wenn ich der einzige Anfänger an Bord wäre :q

gruß
Christian


----------



## redOlly96 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Moin,
habe mal den Trend für Region Fehmarn abgerufen
Montag 0 - 2° C vereinzelt Schauer Wind S 4 Beaufort
Dienstag 1 - 7° C meist sonnig Wind SO 2 - 3 Beaufort
Mittwoch 2 - 8 ° C meist sonnig Wind O 2 Beaufort

|kopfkratsieht doch garnicht so schlecht aus oder?

petri
Olly


----------



## Chrissi9776 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Servus Olaf,

ja klingt wirklich super :q vor allem darfst nicht vergessen das die Ostsee auch so um die 6°C haben soll, dann ist der Schock nicht ganz so groß wenn man über Bord geht weil das Wasser nahezu identisch kalt ist.

Naja ein wenig wärmer darf es gerne werden, aber es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur unpassende Kleidung.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## sir_knut (4. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Die Kälte ist mir relativ egal, es darf nur nicht zu windig sein und sollte trocken bleiben, alles andere ist zu ertragen .-)

3-4 ist eigentlich die optimale Windstärke, da gibts gut Drift, aber man kann noch relativ leicht fischen, ab 5 wirds dann schon bisserl ungemütlich, aber ich bring mal Karten mit <grins>

Gruss

Knut


----------



## Chrissi9776 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Lach, die Skat Romè & Uno Spiele haben wir auch schon 8im Gepäck.
Kalt darf es sein, nur der Regen sollte uns verschonen nur sieht es leider nicht so sehr danach aus, im Trend für nächste Woche wird Regen gemeldet.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## sir_knut (4. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Uno ist gut, aber Solo ist noch besser, da gibts noch ein paar fiese Karten zusätzlich <grins>


----------



## redOlly96 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Moin,
ihr die Karten, ich ne Flasche Osborne (gegen die Kälte)


----------



## sir_knut (4. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*



redOlly96 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ihr die Karten, ich ne Flasche Osborne (gegen die Kälte)


 

dafür darfst dann auch mitspielen <lach>

gruss

Knut

P.S. werd wohl nen Fläschen Barcardi oder so für den ersten Abend mitbringen, damit wir net frieren ^^


----------



## redOlly96 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

na das ist doch ein Wort,
Hauptsache unser Skipper kommt gesund aus dem Urlaub wieder


----------



## sir_knut (4. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

hauptsache wir haben net so viel wind 

war letztes jahr im mai auf der einigkeit, da ist der thomas ne stunde eher reingefahren, weil es so heftig wurde, das war mal echt übel im wahrsten sinne des wortes ^^


----------



## Chrissi9776 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Jap zu viel Wind muss wirklich nicht sein, aber was ich noch viel weniger leiden kann ist Regen, ein kleiner Schauer zwischendurch okay, jedoch Dauerregen das brauch echt kein Mensch.

@ Olaf
Also Skatspiele hab ich gleich zwei im Gepäck jedoch muss ich mich dahingehend als nicht Skatspieler outen.

Bin mehr der Handromè Fan.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## redOlly96 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Moin,
kann mir jemand sagen ob man für die Tour irgentwelche Angelscheine benötigt wie für Dänemark oder Mecklenburg Vorpommern?#c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Jo, für Dänemark benötigst du den Dänischen Angelschein und für MV benötigst du die Ostseeangelerlaubnis von MV zusätzlich zum Fischereischein.


----------



## redOlly96 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Hallo Jörg,
danke für die Antwort, kann man den Anglerschein für MV auch online bestellen oder muß ich schwarz angeln|uhoh:?
Petri
Olly


----------



## Chrissi9776 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Moin Olaf,

wir brauchen auf der Seho nur den für DK den für MV brauchst Du nicht.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## Chrissi9776 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Moin,

so dann bis heute Abend auf der Seho wir starten in wenigen Minuten.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*



redOlly96 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> danke für die Antwort, kann man den Anglerschein für MV auch online bestellen oder muß ich schwarz angeln|uhoh:?
> Petri
> Olly



Ja, online geht auch. Aber nur bei der Jahreskarte. Tages und Wochenkarte gibs nur im Angelgeschäft oder einigen ausgewählten Tankstellen entlang der Küste.


----------



## Cruiser989 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Guten Abend,
wir machen die 4-Tages Tour auf der Seho im Mai. Wenn man nur den Schein für Dänemark braucht, wo bekommt man den her?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Frag doch mal beim Skipper von der Seho nach. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das er die Scheine auf dem Schiff verkauft.


----------



## Cruiser989 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Alles klar, werde ich machen! Und danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Gruß Bernd


----------



## redOlly96 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Hallo Cruiser, 
unter folgendem link kannst du den Schein online kaufen du benötigst dazu nur eine Kreditkarte
Gruß Olly
https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setLocale.do?language=de


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*



Chrissi9776 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so dann bis heute Abend auf der Seho wir starten in wenigen Minuten.
> 
> ...


 
Tach 
...und wie isses, ordentlich Dorsch eingefahren?


----------



## sir_knut (13. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Moin Moin,

Tour war super, hatte den ersten Tag knapp 30, den 2. Tag um die 20 und die meisten in vernünftigen Grössen, ein Kapitaler war zwar nicht dabei, aber bin echt zufrieden.
Am 3. Tag lief nicht wirklich viel, war starke Drift und wurde kaum geangelt, da wir noch eine lange Rückfahrt hatten.

>Chris, hoffe Du bist gut zu Haus angekommen und bist wieder fit 

Gruss

knut


----------



## redOlly96 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Mehrtagesfahrt auf der MS Seho April 08*

Moin,
es waren 3 tolle Tage , insgesamt habe ich 22 Dorsche gefangen der größte war 75 cm lang bei einem Gewicht von 4200 g, für meine erste Kuttertour finde ich das in Ordnung und bin damit auch mehr als zufrieden, besonderen Dank noch an Wolfgang und die beiden Alex die mich mit Tips und Tricks beraten haben #6 und an das Team von der SEHO die alles dafür getan haben das wir diese 3 tollen Tage erleben durften.
Petri 
Olly


----------

